
More Young Adults Are Dying from Alcohol-Caused Liver Disease - velmu
https://gizmodo.com/more-young-adults-are-dying-from-alcohol-caused-liver-d-1827717982
======
JoeAltmaier
I knew one. He was one of my Scouts when a pre-teen. In his 20's somehow ended
up in a friends living room playing video games and drinking beer and only
beer for months. It killed him.

Something about the young, makes them think they can live forever, do anything
without consequences.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Before age 25, the part of your brain responsible for evaluating consequences
hasn’t fully developed.

[https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/encyclopedia/content.aspx?Con...](https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/encyclopedia/content.aspx?ContentTypeID=1&ContentID=3051)

------
ryneandal
Alcohol-related death rising between 2009-2016, makes sense considering the
economic state at the beginning of that window.

